# UK 31 yr old mother has her 8th baby



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

All of her children were delivered surgically. This last one was complicated by placenta previa and placenta accreta. She had a hysterectomy because of the bleeding.

And because no one checked on her postpartum, she woke up to find her legs amputated.

http://blogs.babycenter.com/mom_stories/mom-wakes-from-c-section-to-find-both-legs-amputated/


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

:yikes that poor woman


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Thirty years ago, ob/gyns referred to caesarean section surgery as "delivering from above", as if it were a heavenly experience, as opposed to "delivering from below". 

Yes, the procedure saves lives, but in the US the incidence is 1/3 to 1/2 or more in some hospitals. And this poor woman suffers and will for the rest of her life.


----------



## mumofmany7 (Jun 6, 2016)

oh my goodness x


----------



## HannahBell (Aug 28, 2016)

OMG! This is horrible


----------

